# diablo-jre-1.6.0.07.02_3



## paulfrottawa (May 9, 2009)

I'm keep getting this diablo-jre-1.6.0.07.02_3 needs to be downloaded but for the  20 time I can't find it. 

portmaster -a terminates untill I do.

In the mean time I'm going to install freebsd 7.2


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (May 9, 2009)

Fetch the packages from http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/downloads/java.shtml for your platform.

To install javavmwrapper and the other fetched binaries as root do:


```
# pkg_add -r javavmwrapper
    # pkg_add /path/to/diablo-jdk-freebsd7.i386.1.6.0.07.02.tbz
    # pkg_add /path/to/diablo-jre-freebsd7.i386.1.6.0.07.02.tbz
```

Greetz


----------



## paulfrottawa (May 10, 2009)

diablo-jre-1.6.0.07.02_3 ends with a 3 and thats what the portmaster is calling for. I have already installed diablo-jre-freebsd7.amd64.1.6.0.07.02.tbz and it still sits in /usr/ports/distfiles


----------



## paulfrottawa (May 10, 2009)

I take that back my diablo- was in my home folder.


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (May 12, 2009)

Paul,

Download this file and place it in "/usr/ports/distfiles"

http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/cgi-bin/download?download=diablo-latte-freebsd7-i386-1.6.0_07-b02.tar.bz2

Then install it from "/usr/ports/java/diablo-jre16"

Greetz


----------

